# fishing live shrimp in surf question



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Im temporarily working in SC and floating corks with live shrimp is a biggie here for redfish and black drum from the bank. On a calm surf day wouldnt this be good along the outer banks? Ive used frozen shrimp but not live shrimp before, not even thinking of live shrimp. Does anyone sell live bait? Ive been here since middle of March and Ive got a 32" red, 25" black drum, 3'shark, and last saturday a 16" speck trout. Its only suppose to get better before I come back to Va Beach the middle of June. Both drum were caught on frozen shrimp and the spec on live shrimp. A pint of live shrimp cost 15 bucks here for one day of fishing since I work 6 days a week I cant do that to often. I do bag the dead ones for another day. I fish the outerbanks a lot, do I need to go to Wanchese for live ones? Thanks for the input guys.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't imagine why it wouldn't work, but then again i can't remember ever seeing anyone do it down in Hatteras either.
I've been to the commercial dock down on the backside of Avon many times to buy shrimp and fish for the pan, but I don't ever recall them selling live shrimp. But it would probably be a good place to start. 
Just turn right at what used to be the only traffic light on the island, and follow your nose around to the sound and look for the fish shack on the little bay.
How do you plan to keep them alive? Aerated, chilled baitbucket?


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge, the only way you will get live shrimp in Dare County is to catch them yourself.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

would have to be an extremely calm surf day to sling some live ones out and them stay on any length of time, especially from the trash fish.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

For reds and black drum you don't need live shrimp and you don't need to float them. Get some good fresh shrimp and let it sit on the bottom. If the fish are around and you are on a good hole the fish will eat it.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

good thoughts from all, especially the trash fish getting to em. I bought an ariarator and lid that fits 5 gallon buckets for 15 bucks at walmart here. Gander Mountain has a nice one also. The whole setup is 35 bucks if you need a bucket also and it has strofoam inside to help with temperature control. Gander Mountain is a scaled down version of Bass Pro. I still like the thought of floating a cork on a decent day, Ill have to give a shot. Thanks for the input again.:fishing:


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

beachcaster said:


> good thoughts from all, especially the trash fish getting to em. I bought an ariarator and lid that fits 5 gallon buckets for 15 bucks at walmart here. Gander Mountain has a nice one also. The whole setup is 35 bucks if you need a bucket also and it has strofoam inside to help with temperature control. Gander Mountain is a scaled down version of Bass Pro. I still like the thought of floating a cork on a decent day, Ill have to give a shot. Thanks for the input again.:fishing:


I haven't tried live anything @ outerbanks. I think it's wierd how you can go down the coast and every area has their own things that they do, and if you go into a tackle shop & ask about a bait that's used successfully 50 miles away you can end up getting some funny looks. Maybe there's a good reason for it. Like mentioned above, the trash fish, maybe they would tear up live shrimp so quick that it would shatter your nerves and cost you a fortune in live shrimp just to catch one good fish. But then again it might be awesome. I know some people will net their own shrimp, but I've never tried that.

When I was down near moorehead city a couple years ago I had an aereated bait bucket and a small cast net w/ a small mesh. I took the cast net & just tossed it into the water @ the marina & came up w/ all sorts of small minnows & such then took them to fort Macon & tossed them out on a popping cork. Had lots of fun w/ that. Didn't catch any reds. But caught bluefish & whiting and it seemed I was doing much better than anyone elso I ran into. I've never tried it @ OBX though. I've just done what everyone else does. Throw out a little pole w/ fresh shrimp for whiting (sea mullet) on a double bottom rig and then use the big set-up w/ a drum rig baited with fresh mullet or bunker.


----------

